# كاتالوجات شركات



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

:5: :5: :5: 
:5: :5: 


:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

كاتالوجات شركات


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

[GRADE="00008B FFA500 008000 4B0082"]كاتالوجات شركات ْْْ،،،،،،،[/GRADE]


----------



## عبود20 (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكالله خيراً


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على جهود الجميع وفقكم الله


----------



## mhhalim_eng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*رجاء المساعدة " مجال الحفر "*

:1: :1: السلام عليكم أيها الأخوه الأعزاء:30: 
برجاء من أى حد يستطيع المساعده:31: فى أن يعطينى بعض الكتب الخاصة فى
الحفر و:15: Dilling Technology
Pumps:78: 
Mud Enginering:2: 
:78: How to make control on a well
Well CAP and IWCF Certificate:12: 
من يستطيع المساعدة الآ يتردد فى إخطارى بمكانهم و كيف أحصل عليهم

أخوكم
محمود


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور</p>


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

